# 1999 Audi A6 , the car has no power ? I need help please. error code P1545



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi guys i have an 1999 Audi A6 2.8L , the car has been in storage for a year so the battery was completelly dead, i charged the battery overnight and when it took me a little while to start the car and it did but it had a really hard idle , i really needed to rev the engine up in order for it not to stall out, i have a check engine light on right now with a code " P1545 " is anyone familiar with this code and what it could be ? The car is driving but it really has no power, feels like its barrelly moving. I changed the oil with filter, air filter , fuel filter and still the same problem, then i disconnected the battery for 30 min to reset the ECU and still the same check engine light with car barrely pulling. I tried googling the problem seems a lot of people have this same error code but no one really has an answer how the fixed it? Please help me out i really need to fix this car so i can start going to work and school. I have parts that i could pull from my wrecked 01 passat for now it has the same 2.8L engine but the car has been rear ended so im waiting on school money to fix it, so for now i can pull whatever i need from it.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

Did you fillup with new fuel ? usually if you didn't run the car for that long best to filled with new gas, probably existing one lost it's octane , get perhaps fuel injector cleaner and fill it with new gas at the same time to help clean the water and clean, 
P1545 refers to throttle control, if you have vagcom you need to do adaptation 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Throttle_Body_Alignment_(TBA)


----------



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok Istarted working on the car today , I disconnected the wire that goes to throttle body, the car drives like it supposto , the power is restored , but check engine light is on. What can you guys suggest.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

telefanatic said:


> Ok Istarted working on the car today , I disconnected the wire that goes to throttle body, the car drives like it supposto , the power is restored , but check engine light is on. What can you guys suggest.


check engine will be there because you have disconnected the wire to throttle , so you need to get adaptation done to check if there is issue with it..


----------



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah the check engine light stays on even if i put the wire back, the only fault code i get is that P1545 , i want to order a vagcom cable from amazon.com , do you guys know if i need a specific one or any of them will do the job ? i know there is software from ross i believe.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

telefanatic said:


> yeah the check engine light stays on even if i put the wire back, the only fault code i get is that P1545 , i want to order a vagcom cable from amazon.com , do you guys know if i need a specific one or any of them will do the job ? i know there is software from ross i believe.



you can buy cable from flebay, and buy software for $99 from ross-tech this way you can full version of ross tech for under 120 bucks


----------



## telefanatic (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone here have the procedure on how i do it with vagcom ?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

telefanatic said:


> Does anyone here have the procedure on how i do it with vagcom ?


 check my post above #2 has a link


----------

